
In 10 millennials say they would vote for a socialist: poll - howard941
https://thehill.com/homenews/campaign/467684-70-percent-of-millennials-say-theyd-vote-for-a-socialist-poll
======
fred_is_fred
Well that headline is one way to guarantee that we'll actually click on the
link and read the article before commenting.

